# Cured in 1 week! seriously read its your last hope



## wizard (Aug 6, 2012)

I got derealazation from a weed brownie on july 10 2012 i lived a month of hell couldnt feel my body couldnt speak think or see anything. quit my job im 17 so no biggie and sat in my room and cryed all day. tryed all the natural remedies exersize food nothing helped my senior year was approaching and a week before school started I tryed to commit suicide luckily the lord or someone saved me. My mother forced me to the doctor where I got prescribed with wellbutin i of course thought noting would be able to cure all that was wrong with me then i took the first pill i was 50% better within an hour and everyday it has gotten better i went to school am no longer depressed havv zero anxiety and got a therapist Im SO SO Happy that was a moth of pure hell. Also the vision thing was very bed like watery vision the welbutin helped 80% but my vision still sucked and it always got worse in light like flourecents at school. so I went to the optomatrist and he said watery vision stems from light sensitivity and blue light so any electronics or flourecent lights, so now when i wear the glasses my vision is totally back! they are amber lenses if anyone is wondering. The pupil dialates with anxiety and derealazation so you have to dim the lights around you by wearing tints. Also I didnt sleep for 3 weeks and now i sleep 8 hours a night and wake up feeling awesome and i lost 7 pounds in a month and now i eat like a madman again yay! so stop going on this website you dont have derealazation you have a deep form of anxiety and depression that come with phisical symptoms physical symptoms ask anyone with anxiety or depression. Wellbutin has low side effects and isint even an ssri the best part is you only have to take 150mg a day one time! Good luck and just try it i want to help you guys.

So

150 wellbutin xl one daily
3 fish oil
b vitamin complex
sleep
eat
write down worrys
see a therapist
get light sensitive glasses

give it one week and youll be cured im living proof.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Welbutrin may not be an SSRI but it is still an anti-deppressant and has side effects. Also what works for you may not always work for someone else. I took webutrin and this one did nothing for me. But the other stuff you mention doing is good advice.


----------



## Tyley (Aug 5, 2012)

OP is retarded.


----------



## wizard (Aug 6, 2012)

Tyley said:


> OP is retarded.


dont be jealous dude that isint going to help anybody. Its hard to hear someone else get better when you still feel like shit your time will come trust me.


----------



## Palestiniiian (Jun 5, 2012)

in an hour ?!!!! ... and how do u feel now ? i mean fully recovered ? and for how many days have u been taking this med?


----------



## wizard (Aug 6, 2012)

Palestiniiian said:


> in an hour ?!!!! ... and how do u feel now ? i mean fully recovered ? and for how many days have u been taking this med?


yes in an hour it gave me the dopamine i needed to get going and once you start getting better you get happy and start turning into your old self. I feel 90% recovered ive been on for 6 days.
The reason I new this med would work for me is because my mom got really depressed about ten years ago and she started getting phisical symptoms from her depression like vision balance numbness problems so my grandma took her to the doctor because she coulnt get out of bed to go herself and they gave her 150 wellbutin and she turned back normal in a week. when i was at the phyciatrist last week she said if it worked for your mom it will work for you. The reason it works is because its not an ssri antidepressent it is a stimulant it dopsent effect seratonin it gives you dopamine which is what your body need for things like this my anxiousness was at a ten out of 10 for a month and now its only a 3 or 4 and i can function again. I plan to stay on this pill for a year then go off because in studies those who stayed on for more that 44 weeks only had a 10% relapse rate compared to 20 to 30 % which are both really good numbers anyway! just do it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

wizard said:


> yes in an hour it gave me the dopamine i needed to get going and once you start getting better you get happy and start turning into your old self. I feel 90% recovered ive been on for 6 days.
> The reason I new this med would work for me is because my mom got really depressed about ten years ago and she started getting phisical symptoms from her depression like vision balance numbness problems so my grandma took her to the doctor because she coulnt get out of bed to go herself and they gave her 150 wellbutin and she turned back normal in a week. when i was at the phyciatrist last week she said if it worked for your mom it will work for you. The reason it works is because its not an ssri antidepressent it is a stimulant it dopsent effect seratonin it gives you dopamine which is what your body need for things like this my anxiousness was at a ten out of 10 for a month and now its only a 3 or 4 and i can function again. I plan to stay on this pill for a year then go off because in studies those who stayed on for more that 44 weeks only had a 10% relapse rate compared to 20 to 30 % which are both really good numbers anyway! just do it.


Dude, this might just be what im looking for







i know my dopamine is pretty low, and is causing alot of these symptoms, along with really bad anxiety. i'll look into it, how would i go about getting a prescription from the doctor?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Dude. Welbutrin doesn't work in an hour.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> Dude. Welbutrin doesn't work in an hour.


 I have been on tons of anti-deppressants for almost 13 years and they all have to build up in your system to fully work. Although when i took effexor (which I wouldn't reccomend to anyone) I could actually feel it work in an hour as well, but the side effects were horrible so I stopped taking them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------

